# Fish questions.................



## Sister_Amy (Apr 21, 2005)

i have 2 fish and they livein a tank, on the walls and rocks there are very tiny little bubble, is this alright?

also i feed my fish fish plakes but there is one color of flake they dont like, is this normal?


----------



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

if you just started to feed them flakes, they'll have to get use to eating it or there just over eating and spitting it back out. 
how big is your tank?


----------



## Sister_Amy (Apr 21, 2005)

quite big


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

quite big as in 20" long X 12" wide? or quite big as in 72" long X 18" wide?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

alright, these tiny bubbles, are probably just air bubbles,since you just set up your tank, they will go away soon. they will not harm your fish, although your cycling process could. (Im sure someone else on here will tell you all about it)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

awe common fishfreaks do I have to??? hahah jk. "The cycle" is a term used when discribing your beginning stage of your aquarium. It refers to the nitrogen cycle that every tank goes through. First you should add an ammonia source, once ammonia is in the tank a bacteria starts to colonize your tank called nitrosomas. This bacteria converts the highly toxic ammonia into nitrite, which is also toxic to fish. Once this is present in the tank, Nitro bacter another bacteria colonizes the tank and breaks down nitrite to nitrate. This is a more manageable and much less toxic waste product. While a trace of ammonia/nitrite will kill your fish, Nitrates can be in higher levels. Once your parameters are looking like this
0 ammonia
0 nitrite
10-40 nitrates
you may add fish to the tank


----------



## Sister_Amy (Apr 21, 2005)

fishfirst: on my other topic "hi im new" in the beginner section has pictures of my fish and my tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nice tank, although since this thing is so new, get your water tested frequently (like every other day) make sure your ammonia doesn't get high and same with nitrites.


----------

